# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  оцените рэп (ну или как оно это называется :) )

## grey

наслушался многоточия, Ntl и т.д. и вот попытался выражать свои чувства в их формате. оцените. стоит ли писать дальше? или это говно полное?
при чтении желательно поймать ритм :Smile: 

зачем ты зовёшь меня гулять
зачем тревожишь мою душу
но тебя я понимаю
хочешь гулять, хочешь играть
но... ты пойми что не надо играть
с тем кто страдает
кто каждый день боль ощущает
тот, кто хочет любить и он любит
но он страдает потому что его не любят...

...

ты пойми... я буду гулять, я буду играть
я буду время не замечать
я буду счастлив как никогда
я буду ... делать... всё что ты захочешь
мы будем делать всё это вдвоём
и мне ведь даже будет казаться
что это то что я так долго хотел
но ведь потом всё это закончится
и подохну от тоски и боли
я не смогу спать я не смогу есть я не смогу жить
ведь я потерял тот идеал,
я потерял свою частичку жизни
ту, которая дарила мне счастье
ту, которая убила меня в конце...

а всё почему? да всё потому что мы не замечаем
какие страдания мы доставляем
доставляем их людям которые любят
а мы не замечаем этого
и их губим...

----------


## Агата

ооо, это было сложно - перейти с раммов, что только что долбились в мой мозк из колонок, на рэп=))
ну, что тебе сказать?=)) это конечно не ахти как прекрастно, но хотя бы не попсово. стоит ли писать дальше? что за глупый вопрос??? канеш стоит! раз желание есть, значит стоит. ну, да первый блин комом, но "все приходит с опытом"=) так что давай дерзай!=)

----------


## ER

Grey, ты ещё Касту послушай1
Мож устроим баттл?))))
Вот так кажется, что вечно будет светить звезда,
Но вот она в миг исчезает, не оставив не следа.
И жизнь наша такая же ненадёжная как сон,
Быстрая, яркая, незаметная как фотон.
Когда мы счасливы, нам кажется, что так будет вечно,
Но, к сожалению, счастье не может длиться бесконечно.
Не можем осилить страх, когда у нас на  глазах
Всё превращается в прах прямо на наших руках.
Сами же рушим то, что так долго строим,
Сами и не понимаем, чего мы стоим.
Теряемся в своих грёзах,
И тоним в своих слёзах.
Но чем проклинать всех, глядя на небо грозно,
Нужно всё всё взять и исправить, пока ещё не поздно.

----------


## DarkReality

а мне понравилось, может блин и комом, но: "москва не сразу строилась"!

----------

